# How tough are they?



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I don't hunt speed goats. :lol: I mean no disrespect. I have good friends who hunt and have deep respect, and at times I can see why. But in the last 5 years I've had more opportunities at 20 yard camera shots then deer....so what is your take...am I not giving enough respect to their fear of humans?


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Don't ask me how they do it, but they SOMEHOW know when you are hunting and when you are not. I agree, there are a LOT of times when you are not targeting them, they will just stand there and let you look for a bit. But try to get them to do that when you have a tag to fill and you will be frustrated. :lol:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Chris keep in mind where you are seeing them there is not an open season on them..
Odds are they have not been shoot at....


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

I can sometimes take pics of them out the window of the truck at twenty yards during bow season and it doesn't bother them a bit but as soon as the truck door cracks opes they are off like a rocket. During rifle season, lets just say they have a well infroced two mile buffer zone!!!


----------



## morel_greg (Apr 16, 2007)

While out bow hunting antelope two weeks before the gun opener I had plenty of chances in rifle range but very few under 50 yards. Two weeks later during gun it seemed like someone flipped a switch and they became difficult to get one in rifle range. I enjoy hunting them because it is something different and offers its own challenges.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

After a day or so of gun season, they dont even wait for the truck door to open, just let them hear your engine change sounds as you let off the gas, and they are gone gone gone!!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Kinda like when snow geese will sit 20 yards off a road when on posted land!!!! :wink:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Friday is the day to sneek them, after that it's kinda like pass shooting. :lol:

Unless you have great cover to sneek, or a steep hill. I don't think I have ever had a tag after 2 p.m. on the opener. All nice bucks. The last two years I have had a buck within 30 yards at about 12:15. Just not big enough!


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

Just thought I would post up a pic of a Boonie goat my Dad shot last year. This one was killed after a long sneak and a 400 yd shot.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

NICE!! Where was that taken? How long did he measure?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Nice goat. I am looking at three mounts of goats as I type this man they are one of the coolest animals. I don't know what it is about them, but they are just cool looking.

They are so different, some have like flattened horns kinda like the one you have there, some straight up, others have one forward one back. They are cool.

They also give alittle challenge to hunt! Nothing like belly crawling for a mile!


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

That one was killed in the north part of the Red Desert. He was just under 16" on both sides. These other ones were in the area around Cheyenne. The one is of my wife and daughter with me wife's first goat. The other goat is a pic I took from my archery blind at about 17 yds, he just wasnt quite what I wanted.


----------

